# first attempt at blue water trolling on our boat



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

After limiting on snapper about 15 miles SE we ran to the NE edge of the nipple and put lines in the water, lots of flying fish, and a bunch of scattered grass the wind had blown into thin lines every 25 yards or so. With not having much offshore tackle we pulled a spread of TLD 20/25s and some talica 16s - I knew if the right fish bit we would have a hell of a fight. got the speed about 10.5mph and headed down wind towards the true nipple and beyond to the SW. Pulled two williamson ballyhoo/chugger combos, yozuri bonito, a jet head, and a small feather way back. We were hoping for meat and about 20 minutes into the troll we had three knock downs (really just hits since we don't have riggers) hook only stuck in one and it was a small mahi, but mission accomplished! Looped back and trolled a big figure 8 through the area and had two rods go off, one was a quick bend and pull, the other was screaming drag and very hard to get out of the holder but the hooks didn't find their mark. We continued on for another hour and a half and ran in for household obligations. I have got the itch and will be back for another shot soon with more time, and better tackle. - It sure looked fishy the grass just made it hard to keep the baits running correct. and the Mahi and the big run both came on the fake ballyhoo/chugger combo. I have to learn how to rig ballys now.
hope someone else got out and put some meat in the boat :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on the 1st fer the new sled, but HEY where are the pics....?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

There will be pics next time. Nothing picture worthy here, just a 5lb chicken dolphin and a four man limit of 8-15lb snapper. Can't wait to go again


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like ya got it going. next time it will be even better!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Worked on my boat all day yesterday and today readung these posts keeps me motivated to get the job done


----------

